# new litter



## 12lawliet12 (Mar 5, 2013)

My 2 broken agouti does gave birth within a day of eachother. The first doe, Solaris, had 9 on the 8th and Lunetta had 2 on the 9th. Lunetta rejected her two, so I fostered them over to Solaris since one of hers was a stillborn. The father of both litters is a broken satin grey(maybe a dove-I'm still learning how to tell the difference). Solaris is doing a wonderful job taking care of the babies, all are warm and have full bellies. As soon as I figure out how to add pictures, I'll post some.


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

congrats!


----------



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

Aww, lovely she took ovewr looking after them, and absolutely -love- your names!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## 12lawliet12 (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks! They're a week old today, I've got what I think is one solid dove, another dove with a star on her forehead like her daddy, a dove with a blaze, what I think might be a solid BEW, and the rest are all broken agouti and broken black. One banded, too. They're starting to realize that they've got legs, they get to the entryway of the igloo and Solaris has to come and round them all up. One doesn't have a tail, though. I'm definitely keeping that one, I like it. It's unique.


----------

